# Mouse with 10 buttons (2 buttons + 2D wheel + 3 additional)

## Uzytkownik

Hello. I try to configure mouse with 10 buttons (preferably per program). xev shows all the buttons but when I tried to run imwheel -c it does not recognize last 3 buttons (i.e. it recognises only vertical and horizontal scroll - not the additional 3 buttons).

Unfortunately many tutorials seems to be slightly out of date (I have xorg.confless X using evdev). Any hints how to configure it?

----------

## redagadir

did you try with xmodmap or setxkbmap ?Last edited by redagadir on Wed Dec 21, 2011 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Uzytkownik

 *redagadir wrote:*   

> did you try with xmodmap or setxkbmap ?

 

How to do this? I found only information in Google how to map keyboard keys to  pointer keys or how to remap pointers buttons.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Example from my ~/.xbindkeysrc:

```
# pacman -S xbindkeys xvkbd xev

# Use xev to find correct mouse button numbers.

"/usr/bin/xvkbd -text '\[Prior]'"

  b:6

"/usr/bin/xvkbd -text '\[Next]'"

  b:7
```

----------

## Uzytkownik

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Example from my ~/.xbindkeysrc:
> 
> ```
> # pacman -S xbindkeys xvkbd xev
> 
> ...

 

Thanks. For some reason the xvkdb sometimes works. I.e. sometimes the button press is captured and the action is emitted but sometimes nothing happens (from command-line it always works).

----------

